# Pay as you go wireless mifi



## Pauly447 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ere can i purchase a pay as you go wireless mifi ( it is similar to a dongle but it is wireless not usb )


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You could always buy an unlocked one from Amazon and stick a SIM into it.

Or if you have a smartphone it may support the MIFI function.


----------

